# What's a "Limited"..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi All,

An acquaintence has a CR1 "Limited", he says, but I see no reference to that anywhere in Scott's published literature or in any of the reveiws online. Is that bike a normal CR1, same-o as any other CR1? Reason I ask is I am in the market to add one to my stable, which now is a little slim with just one DeRosa Dual and a Look 585..

I read, and hear, that the CR1 is a very good climber, which is what I am looking for. I go about 165lbs and ride an XL Look. My DeRosa is a 58, but they measure weird, it goes about 57.5 on a 'standard' top tube..

Anybody? Thanks, 

Don Hanson


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Limited means exactly that, a limited quantity of bikes. Depends on what year CR1 you're talking about. But for example the 07 Addict range, the LTD has the integrated seat post but the Addict R1 doesn't - but with the same spec.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*thanks..'06 CR1 Limited..*

Was the specific frame I was asking about. I've seen jpegs of it and it looks like a regular CR1..(no 'seat mast')

I understand the Addicts are very "limited"..One of my buds, a national champ who also owns a bike shop, races on a CR1 now..He's just been put off another week on his own Addict he has been waiting delivery on..He also tells me he can get no more frames this season from Scott..they are sold out..(?) Must be good...I will be finding out soon..
Thanks,
Don Hanson


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

i suspect the Limited was a build level of the CR1 from a previous year ('06 apparently). Now they have Team, SL, etc. You know its a CR1, and all of those frames are pretty much the same. Now just find out what gruppo it has. That will tell you a lot more than some name Scott gave it.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*"Pretty much the same"*



JohnnyChance said:


> i suspect the Limited was a build level of the CR1 from a previous year ('06 apparently). Now they have Team, SL, etc. You know its a CR1, and all of those frames are pretty much the same. Now just find out what gruppo it has. That will tell you a lot more than some name Scott gave it.


 I'll build it with mostly Dura Ace that I have in hand. I am looking at just frame and fork.

I am not really familiar with the Scott bikes yet. But some brands are kinda odd with their model naming. Like Trek and all it's Madones, which are different lay-ups of carbon, but still called "Madone".. Or Look, with the "Ultra" variations of their 585 and the 595..different lay-up, different weight, different flex..

If CR-1 frames are the same, but the model denotes the Gruppo, that's what I wanted to know..That is how it appears to be done, looking at the Scott web pages..I didn't want to end up with some "noodle" down-scale frame called a "Limited" for sales reasons only..
Thanks,
Don Hanson


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Cr 1 Sl*

I know the SL is about 70g lighter than standard CR1's. i dont know where the limited falls in the mix.

11.81 lb. chunk of plastic!!!


----------



## ronin7 (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a scott limited frame. There is no difference between it and the CR1 sl except the paint scheme(weight is the same). The limited has a plain naked carbon weave look to it.


----------



## rbutler (Jul 12, 2007)

I recently purchased a 2005 Limited and near as I can figure, the primary difference is the (stock) Record gruppo. Did some checking as well. Other (non-Limited) editions of the same year featured Durace/Ultegra.


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

Correct, the Ltd has a different color scheme and the upgraded gruppo from the regular CR1 Pro, either Record or Dura Ace


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks all,
I have the frame built up (9sp DuraAce, FSA, Reynolds DVs) and I've been on it now a few weeks with much pleasure. A very good ride. Races well, training rides are fun, light, too at 14.7lbs with my stuff on it in size L. 

I am not a huge fan of the looks, what with the prominent carbon weave and the chrome-looking decals, but it is a keeper..
Don Hanson


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

The Scott CR1 Limited and the CR1 Team Issue are the same frame with a different paint job, both utilizing the lighter high modulus CF. Lower in the range the Team (minus the Issue in the name) and the other CR1's are about 100g heavier due to lower modulus fiber in some parts of the frame.


----------

